# good anabolic diet



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 8, 2007)

What are some good things to eat for an anabolic diet? So far the best thing I can think of is peanut butter because of its protein and fats and the bread with it for carbs, but you are supposed to eat tons of carlories daily and too much protein isnt neccessary ( I think it should only be around 10% of your calorie intake). Also (from what I've read), testosterone (which may increase from eating the fats) only creates new muscle fibers for growing boys, it doesnt create hypertrophy for existing muscle fibers. Also, I don't know if bread is the best source of carbs for an anobolic diet, but I'm only 16 so I wouldnt know.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2007)

post your daily intake.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2007)

are you talking about the anabolic diet fred hatfield wrote about?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 8, 2007)

10% of your daily intake would be very low.....but, percentages mean jack shit without knowing what the daily intake actually is....chances are the daily intake will be high enough for me to make that statement though.

Eating overal caloric maintenance is anabolic.

carbs can be anabolic as they spare protein and help shuttle nutrients.

fats have a number of functions that are very beneficial.

In general......eating properly and lifting weights (some heavy tension work and some metabolic work) can create a very anabolic environment within your body.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, I cant really post my daily intake because I live with a family and whatever  we have for a main meal is what we have. Usually for snacks as I said I eat a peanut butter sandwich with some whole/2% milk. Still I want to know some good foods that you guys would recommend, like what would be good sources of protein, carbs, and fats for an anabolic diet.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 8, 2007)

that information is all in the stickies.

you need more complete meals in between your main meals.  Just because your family eats dinner together, doesn't mean you can't prepare healthy meals or make healthy choices (based on what they are eating), or even offer healthier alternatives for the sake of your families health.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm assuming you're using the fatty, sugary, Skippy or Jiffy Peanut Butter which makes those peanut butter sandwiches you're eating in between meals a piss poor option.

As Patrick said, all the information you need is in the stickies.  Read them.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 8, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm assuming you're using the *fatty, sugary, Skippy or Jiffy Peanut Butter which makes those peanut butter sandwiches you're eating in between meals a piss poor option*.
> 
> As Patrick said, all the information you need is in the stickies.  Read them.



?? 
what are you talking about? yea I eat with skippys but they dont have any sugar in them, and I thought that eating fat was good.. considering they are high in monounsaturated fats?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 8, 2007)

If you are using anything but all natural (ingredients: peanuts, *sometimes* salt.) PB, you're eating something that isn't much better for you than Snickers.

I'm also assuming you're using white bread or some other non-wheat/grain bread, which makes that sandwich even worse than a Snickers.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 8, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> If you are using anything but all natural (ingredients: peanuts, *sometimes* salt.) PB, you're eating something that isn't much better for you than Snickers.
> 
> I'm also assuming you're using white bread or some other non-wheat/grain bread, which makes that sandwich even worse than a Snickers.



ok man you seem to be making alot of assumtions about what 
i'm eating. Just because Im 16 doesnt mean im eating candy. 

What would you sugest I eat, and be specific?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 8, 2007)

I made two.  The Peanut Butter sandwiches you were eating were crap, and I was right.

I suggest you read the stickies, but if you can't do that, let me do it for you.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 8, 2007)

*Protein*:
Lean Steak
Ground Beef
Chicken Breast
Ground Chicken
Turkey 
Ground Turkey
White Fish
Shell Fish
Salmon/Shark/Swordfish
Canned Tuna 
Canned Salmon
Canned Chicken
Eggs
Cottage Cheese
Sugar Free Low Carb Protein Powder (Whey)
Buffalo
Venison
Tofu
Soy
Pork Loin

*Fat*:
  Fish Oil
  Cream for Coffee
Flax Seed Oil
Egg Yolks
Mayonnaise
Olive Oil
Safflower Oil
Walnut Oil
Nuts
Natural Sugar Free Nut Butters (PB, Almond Butter, Cashew Butter etc)
Oil Based Dressings
Real Butter (no spray, no margarine)

*Carbs*:
Sweet Potatoes
Yams
Long Grain Brown Rice
Old Fashioned Oats
Scottish Oats
Fresh or Frozen (w/o syrup) berries
Fruit
Whole Grain Bread
Fiber One
All Bran w/ Extra Fiber
Uncle Sam Cereal 
Whole Wheat Pasta
Lentils
Legumes
New Potatoes
Red Potatoes
Pumpkin
Squash
Turnip


*Vegetables*:
Celery
Peppers (any color)
Mushrooms
String Beans
Zucchini
Eggplant
Squash
Romaine Lettuce
Iceberg Lettuce
Spinach
Asparagus
Avocado
Broccoli
Brussell Sprouts
Cabbage
Cauliflower
Cucumbers
Onion



*Snacks & Beverages:*
Sugar Free Jello
  Diet Soda (1-2 per day)
  Crystal Light
  WATER
  Coffee
  Tea 
  Artificial Sweeteners


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jul 8, 2007)

I love a good peanut butter and jelly sandwich when my caloric balance allows it.

I use sugar free jelly, natural organic peanut butter (no added salt, just peanuts in peanut oil) and whole wheat bread.  The bread I get is also sliced relatively thin so the sandwiches aren't mostly bread like a normal sandwich usually is.

Still tastes just as good as the sugary bullshit peanut butter and jelly sandwiches everyone else eats.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 8, 2007)

I agree.

Sugar free jelly, Natural PB, on whole grain bread is actually a real good option and a very tasty one at that.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Jul 8, 2007)

natural peanut butter from trader joes (organic) is good stuff.  has no trans/saturated fats...only mono and polysaturated which is what kinds of fats you should be consuming.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 8, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> natural peanut butter from trader joes (organic) is good stuff.  has no trans/saturated fats...only mono and polysaturated which is what kinds of fats you should be consuming.



At Whole Foods, they have peanuts in this machine and you turn it on manually and watch them being crushed.  It's fantastic.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 8, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> *Protein*:
> Lean Steak
> Ground Beef
> Chicken Breast
> ...



Thanks I never found this on the stickies, but:

1. Doesnt butter contain saturated fat
2. For the coffee creme, is Half and Half okay
3. what about ranch dressing
4. Why is diet soda good for an anabolic diet? It still contains unhealthy ingredients


----------

